# Taming and bonding!



## Awequarium (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there!! I am new to this forum.
I have 4 cockatiels all yellow ones! It has been 3 months since i have kept them.. one of them has already learnt imitating my whistles but the others are yet to do so! What can i do to tame them like the one who got tamed?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

They may just learn in time by listening to the one that does whistle.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Are the others boys or girls? I know girls don't imitate as often as boys do, although sometimes you hear of a girl that does it well.


----------



## Awequarium (Jul 22, 2014)

Some times the others do whistle a bit.. But when they whistle for a while the one who has learnt whistling plucks their feathers out! Any solution.?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You can show them videos of cockatiels whistling


----------

